# Give it to me



## mishele (May 5, 2013)

I'm not going to say much about this one. I would love to hear your thoughts on it. C&C, please.


----------



## amolitor (May 5, 2013)

Whoa. That's. That's something. A thousand questions crowd the mind, none of which I will ask.

I see two possible approaches here.

- heavy use of burning and dodging to enhance the illusion. If you've started down the path, go further.
- leave it exactly as-found.

By itself, it's a fantastic and fantastical artifact. That it is so fantastical takes away from its power as a photograph, and anyways as a photograph it's pretty basic, very centered and (for obvious reaons) flat. It's visually interesting because it is OF such a thing, not because of any inherent interest graphically. Uh, I hope that makes some sort of sense, because I need to stop flailing now.

As a supporting or supported element of a slightly bigger composition, I think it could a very strong image _qua_ image. I would be tempted to simply toss a rose down into the frame and see what happens. Or some other three dimensional element that contrasts with or supports the idea. A glass bud vase. A letter. A ribbon. This runs the risk obviously of going very trite.

I don't know whether you saw it or made it or somewhere in between, and I don't really care, it's a wonderful thing.


----------



## sleist (May 5, 2013)

Looks like a rose/flower.  I think it could use some additional processing to help bring it out.
Nice find.


----------



## Derrel (May 5, 2013)

You unrepentant tease (thankfully!),you!!!

I have no idea what the photo is about, but I love the title of the thread.


----------



## ronlane (May 5, 2013)

Well if that's where you want it, far be it from us to deny you from that.

Now, it is an interesting picture, it give the illusion of altitude. I can't tell if it's rock or a stump.


----------



## Benco (May 5, 2013)

Stone Roses, that's what springs to mind. It's a neat idea, well executed.


----------



## pgriz (May 5, 2013)

Ok, I have to ask.  Did YOU put the stem there, or was it "found" as is?  Either way, you've got an incredibly perceptive eye - I'd have just passed over it.  Now a challenge - can you do your technique on that flower?

edit:  Mish, with the titles you post...  who needs pictures?


----------



## Trever1t (May 5, 2013)

I think it's cool, interesting and unusual but I don't feel the photograph carries the impact as much as if I had chanced upon it in nature. I might try painting it,hand coloring just for chits&giggles...oh is that taboo to combine digital art on a photograph, I'm not sure, don't care


----------



## mishele (May 5, 2013)

I found this slate formation while I was walking along a riverbed. It took me by surprise because I saw the rose immediately! I did place the stem in the shot to enhance what I saw. I have to agree w/ the shot not quite translating over. It's a shame because it was such a cool thing to randomly come across.  I'll play around w/ the sliders a little more and see if I can make the flower pop. =) As far as re-shooting goes and placing something in the shot...I can't. I took this shot last fall while in the Finger Lakes. lol 

Thanks for all the comments!! 
Paul...I can't do my secret move on this shot. lol 
Trever...color might be fun.
amolitor...thanks for the fun write up!! I'm going to mess w/ it some more and pot a new edit. =)
Derrel...You're welcome.


----------



## Overread (May 5, 2013)

As I look at it I think a few things

1) I've been playing world of tanks too much because I'm trying to spot areas to hide and snipe at people from - lower left corner looks nice and high to snipe down from! 

2) I can see the rose! Though I do agree, play around with the sliders a little, just a little mind, to bring out the rose head. You want it out just enough that its standing out well to a stranger not used to "mish flower" pictures, but not enough that it dominates. The addition of the stem really does help a lot though! 

3) I can see no reason that your magical method can't work on this, although it would probably make it very hard to see the image which would indeed defeat the point.


----------



## KenC (May 5, 2013)

I almost hate to say it, but some selective color might work here.  It would have to be subtle, partly desaturated, but worth trying IMO.  Then darken some of the lighter areas outside the "flower."


----------



## FanBoy (May 5, 2013)

mishele said:


> As far as re-shooting goes and placing something in the shot...I can't. I took this shot last fall while in the Finger Lakes. lol



Kinda thought so, even though it's been so dry and breezy around here lately I wouldn't expect to see such a dry ground formation now. Good eye! Neat.


----------



## amolitor (May 5, 2013)

Maybe a diptych? Or a triptych. I'm pretty sure a clever girl like you could think up some natural sequence of three, starting with this, and going someplace else.


----------



## kathyt (May 5, 2013)

I like it. Maybe more contrast?


----------



## DarkShadow (May 5, 2013)

A rock a Rose.Pretty cool shot.


----------



## mishele (May 5, 2013)

SELECTIVE COLORING?!! hehe You might be on to something!! 
Kathy...love the new avy!! Hawt

Thanks for the comments, peeps!!


----------



## Skyclad (May 5, 2013)

Was just playing around with it. Being B&W, can't use much effects with it (not that I really know how to do much anyways). But a little added contrast and just a touch of sharpening and I think it makes the "Rose" stand out a little more. Hopefully the white on it doesn't look too blown out.


----------



## manaheim (May 5, 2013)

Yeah that's very neat.

I think it may be a neater find than it is a photograph, but it's very cool.


----------



## pgriz (May 5, 2013)

Alrighty.  Now stop messing with us.  Manaheim does light-sabers.  Not whips.  And mishele does whips, handcuffs and flowers (yeah, there's a pattern there), not lightsabers.

Where's Keith with admolitions about copyright infringement, identity theft, and prevention of general chaos?


----------



## pgriz (May 5, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I like it. Maybe more contrast?



Kathy, with the latest avatar, how many marriage proposals have you received by now?


----------



## KenC (May 6, 2013)

pgriz said:


> Alrighty.  Now stop messing with us.  Manaheim does light-sabers.  Not whips.  And mishele does whips, handcuffs and flowers (yeah, there's a pattern there), not lightsabers.
> 
> Where's Keith with admolitions about copyright infringement, identity theft, and prevention of general chaos?



I thought general chaos was our purpose.  Am I on the wrong forum?


----------



## manaheim (May 6, 2013)

I likes me some chaos.


----------



## mishele (May 6, 2013)

The avatar is confusing myself!!


----------



## runnah (May 6, 2013)

I see rocks, am I missing something?


----------



## ronlane (May 6, 2013)

mishele said:


> The avatar is confusing myself!!



Okay Avatar switch again, ladies choice this time


----------



## mishele (May 6, 2013)

runnah said:


> I see rocks, am I missing something?


<Slap>


----------



## runnah (May 6, 2013)

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I see rocks, am I missing something?
> ...



Thank you sir, may I have another?!


----------



## mishele (May 6, 2013)

You know...I knew that was coming!!


----------



## runnah (May 6, 2013)

mishele said:


> You know...I knew that was coming!!



A gentleman always gives a heads up.


----------



## mishele (May 6, 2013)

Too many of my avatars in this thread!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 6, 2013)

Moderators switching avatars. 

Was confused for longer than I should've been.


----------



## runnah (May 6, 2013)

mishele said:


> Too many of my avatars in this thread!




Better?


----------



## mishele (May 6, 2013)

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Too many of my avatars in this thread!
> ...


This one is actually wigging me out a little...hehe


----------



## runnah (May 6, 2013)

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



I know a goatee... what was I thinking.


----------



## mishele (May 6, 2013)

You're looking a little Obi Wan Kenobish. (Ewan McGregor)


----------



## manaheim (May 6, 2013)

It would be kinda mega awesome if EVERYONE on TPF had a variant of that bunny.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 6, 2013)

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Too many of my avatars in this thread!
> ...


ROFLMAO


----------



## jake337 (May 6, 2013)

You said to "give it to ya"


----------



## Photographiend (May 6, 2013)

Interesting shot. 

On an entirely different note though, I have to ask... why are people trading avis? Did someone lose a bet? It doesn't feel like I have been gone that long but apparently... I missed something...


----------



## manaheim (May 6, 2013)

Photographiend said:


> Interesting shot.
> 
> On an entirely different note though, I have to ask... why are people trading avis? Did someone lose a bet? It doesn't feel like I have been gone that long but apparently... I missed something...



I believe it could be best summarized as: Mish is a hurricane in all kinds of weather.


----------



## amolitor (May 6, 2013)

manaheim said:


> It would be kinda mega awesome if EVERYONE on TPF had a variant of that bunny.



That is a terrible idea, and you are dumb to suggest it.


----------



## Photographiend (May 6, 2013)

amolitor said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > It would be kinda mega awesome if EVERYONE on TPF had a variant of that bunny.
> ...



Your take on that Avi is genius!


----------



## manaheim (May 6, 2013)

Too derivative.

(sp!)


----------



## amolitor (May 6, 2013)

The hat makes everything look awesome.


----------



## squirrels (May 6, 2013)

manaheim said:


> It would be kinda mega awesome if EVERYONE on TPF had a variant of that bunny.



I can support this.

ETA: Dang it, Amolitor. Way faster than me and with the same hat angle and everything.


----------



## Photographiend (May 6, 2013)

Ima see if I can come up with some avi using the bunny... may take me a while out computer pooped out and now I have Windows 8 which is like trying to communicate with a martian...


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 6, 2013)

I no longer know who is who.


----------



## manaheim (May 6, 2013)

Oh you found a nose twitchy one!!!!


----------



## mishele (May 6, 2013)

If you're going to post in my thread at least comment on my shot. Lol (I need a whip, Dang it!!)


----------



## kundalini (May 6, 2013)

<------

Not sure about all these wabbits. It is confusing who is who. Or should that be whom?



EDIT:
The photo?  Damn good find.


----------



## Overread (May 6, 2013)

Darn it my avatar is dribbling with all these rabbits around.....


*goes to get a mop - darn foxes*

*edit - and now Kundalini has me thinking I'm in one thread when I'm in mish's thread!


----------



## manaheim (May 6, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Oh you found a nose twitchy one!!!!



stop whining! free bumps!


----------



## mishele (May 6, 2013)

Did you quote the wrong thing...lol


----------



## manaheim (May 6, 2013)

Yes. I'm so @%$)(@#%)$ confused that I'm even quoting wrong posts.


----------



## mishele (May 6, 2013)

You tried to quote me and quoted yourself....LOL Bahahaha


----------



## snowbear (May 6, 2013)

manaheim said:


> It would be kinda mega awesome if EVERYONE on TPF had a variant of that bunny.



OK - how's this one?


----------



## manaheim (May 6, 2013)

It's kinda trippy and alarming, frankly.


----------



## Photographiend (May 6, 2013)

snowbear said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > It would be kinda mega awesome if EVERYONE on TPF had a variant of that bunny.
> ...



I don't trust the ones that fart Pixie dust...


----------



## snowbear (May 6, 2013)

Photographiend said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...



. . . and the sand man.


----------



## Photographiend (May 6, 2013)

Oh you must have seen it when it still had the part about keeping it away from tooth faries...  Nice


----------



## snowbear (May 6, 2013)

Photographiend said:


> Oh you must have seen it when it still had the part about keeping it away from tooth faries...  Nice



Yes, indeed.  I found a couple more - not sure which I like the best.


----------



## Photographiend (May 6, 2013)

Both are cool. Depends on what you are going for... rebel or psycho rebel...


----------

